# help i just poured gasoline into my dad's lawnmower's oil tank!



## jmekall

yup... i was that absentminded.
Both are on the topside of the powered pushmower and both caps looked the same. Not a lot went in.. maybe half a cup to a cup... before i realized it was the wrong hole, so it isnt filled to the top or anything.. but still. i dont know about this stuff.

so um... what are the effects of this? this isn't OIL in the GAS tank like another thread I saw when I was searching... other way around. Will this ruin the engine? cause an explosion? is there a way to extract it (siphoning or evaporation maybe?) I am obviously not a pro with small engines at all but I am afraid I might have ruined it and I don't even want to start it up to find out until I hear from somebody who knows about this stuff.


----------



## MrChooks

The gas will have wrecked the oil so better you don’t start the engine.

But problem is easily fixed.

At the base of the engine there will be an oil drain plug. Just undo the plug and release all the oil in the engine / sump and dispose of it. Let it drain really well so you get as much out as practical – put the plug back and refill the engine with fresh oil to the correct level and all will be OK


----------



## jmekall

thank you so much man... much relief!


----------



## MrChooks

No probelms - happy to help.

Just mke sure you don't over fill the oil sump - there will be a recommended amount of oil to put in and that will be in the mower's operating manual - if you can't find that info - talk to the mower shop where you get the new bottle of oil and ask them how much you should put in.


----------

